# Samsung or Loewe



## tassie-devil (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm looking to get a larger flat panel for the living room, question is which way to go.

*Option 1.* Loewe Individual 55 Compose 3D

*Option 2.* Samsung Series 8 60inch (UA60ES8000M)

Both have awesome features.

Loewe is at least twice the price of the Samsung.

Loewe picture quality is awesome.

Smasung is packed full of features.

Any comment or info on either would be great.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Between the two, I would probably get the Samsung. However, I would personally get the Panasonic 65VT50. It is simply an amazing TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know much about Loewe but I do know at least 10 people who have a Samsung with all various series numbers in the 60 inch size and all of them love their Samsungs. None have any issues. 

One thing going for Samsung beyond their slim look, etc. is the apps. Smart tv to the max for sure.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Loewe, I'm assuming it's popular outside the US?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Loewe is more popular overseas, but has been available in the US for many years. Their wares are very expensive and offer some striking industrial designs. This was especially evidenced in the CRT era.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Loewe is more popular overseas, but has been available in the US for many years. Their wares are very expensive and offer some striking industrial designs. This was especially evidenced in the CRT era.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Weird, OK - I'll have to check it out (despite my inability to afford it)


----------

